# Chocolate Almond- Yum!



## Cirafly24 (May 17, 2011)

This is my second batch ever  Scented with Chocolate FO and Almond FO. I used the soap balls I made with the scraps of my first batch to make polka dots in this one. 

I had been looking everywhere for something to use as a log mold. You know how everything starts to look like a potential mold? Well, apparently this is contagious, because my fiance came home with this for me:







He found it at a rummage sale, it's meant for rolls of coins, but it works perfectly as a 2lb log mold! It came with two others that will work as 1lb and 1.5lb molds as well. 

Recipe included olive pomace oil, coconut oil, palm kernel oil, castor oil, shea butter, avocado oil, and kokum butter.

Unmolded:





It overheated and cracked...odd since I soaped at 95 degrees and my house is quite cool, about 62 degrees.





Cut photo:





Do you think the inside will darken to match the outside? Because right now, the bars look like little pieces of bread with eyes haha!


----------



## MsDee (May 17, 2011)

Wow!! You did Great!! Congrats! 

And within time your soap should come together to look the same.


----------



## cinta (May 17, 2011)

They are fantastic soaps...and what a fantastic mould! well done


----------



## Cirafly24 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you! I like how they came out...I was afraid that gel would ruin the textured tops, but I think it looks ok.


----------



## NancyRogers (May 17, 2011)

Those look fantastic!  I think you can expect most Chocolate FOs to go very dark, but it could take several days for you to know for sure.


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 17, 2011)

Your soap looks fabulous!  Love the balls in it!


----------



## judymoody (May 17, 2011)

Looks great!  Would love to see how it looks a week or two from now.


----------



## chrisnkelley (May 17, 2011)

That looks great, and what a cool mold!


----------



## soapbuddy (May 17, 2011)

Good job! I like the mold!


----------



## Cirafly24 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks! I checked on them this morning, and the centers are darkening up nicely. I'm hoping the base will get nice and dark so the polka dots will really pop.


----------



## Araseth (May 17, 2011)

Those look yummy


----------



## Relle (May 17, 2011)

Fantastic for your second soap ever   , see its not that hard after all.
Love the balls in them.


----------



## dcornett (May 20, 2011)

they look awesome!!!


----------



## Elly (May 21, 2011)

Love the color they turned out


----------



## ewenique (May 22, 2011)

Looking good!  Post pics when the color change is finished.  Bet the balls will pop even more.


----------



## Cirafly24 (May 23, 2011)

They are getting quite dark! I have them curing on the mantel, and I just love walking into the living room and getting hit with the chocolate almond scent.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (May 23, 2011)

They look lovely.  :wink:


----------



## Lynnz (May 23, 2011)

Looks great and I bet it smells great to :0)


----------



## ToniD (May 24, 2011)

They look great!


----------



## soapbuddy (May 24, 2011)

I like how they are curing out.


----------



## TuxedoKat (Sep 30, 2011)

Very cool! This was your second soap?? It's lovely!


----------



## dOttY (Oct 1, 2011)

Excellent soap!  I love how dark it's gone.


----------

